# Leatherman who owns one??



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i keep a wave in my tool pouch and use it frequently. i have an older LM too, but it's buried in my shop somewheres....
i got that one for actually working on leather projects! i made the wife a custom-sized purse, she couldn't find a suitcase that looked good with her outfits.
any of the folding pliers will pinch if yer not careful. 

had to chase that car 3 blocks to get it back......

DM


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

I have a Wave and a Gerber. I bought the Wave at a Pawn Shop, lifetime warranty included.....Always keep one in the car.

Leatherman has a no hassle service plan and has been very good. My wife sent my Gerber into cold storage one winter in a suitcase and it rusted a bit. 

The Gerber factory rep I met at a hunting show gave me grief about misuse when I asked about how to clean it.

I met the Leatherman folks at the same show and asked about a small flaw, told them my Pawn Shop story. The rep asked to see the knife and then asked for a business card and took out a zip lok bag. Two weeks later a new knife showed up... Can't beat that.....They could have just replaced the flawed blade or honed it or told me how to.

About a year later we used that same Leatherman to repair a base amp for John B Williams during an impromptu jam session in an LA hotel. Very fun night...:thumbsup:
Without the Leatherman there would have been no music.

Figure out what tools you will use most and try them. I found several screw driver tips are awkward on different tools. Then check how it fits your hand. Don't buy a Knockoff.:no:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

"Don't buy a Knockoff"

you got that right!!!! 
i have about 4 or 5 of them i've gotten as presents laying around rusting.... lol
junk.... nuttin' but junk.

DM


----------



## 68MHJCs (Jan 25, 2008)

*Yes I also have knock-off*

They were gifts and yes they are not the same. Its like saying yes I have a car its got some features and starts but its not a BMW or Honda. You get my drift. How will I know how it fits in my hand and how it works when they are sold in those sealed plastic packages. Maybe some stores have them on display and can test them from there. Not sure what stores have display models to actually open and test. But I am real close to buying and just dont want to spend $ and not get the best model for me. The black bits they are removeable??? Not sure if Id like that. Im thinking the tools I would be most interested in are knife, pliers, saw and screwdrivers. What about scissors do they come in handy or are they just in the way such as I think the thread loop may be.........who is wearing this around their neck??? man that must hurt your chest having that bounce off of it. that is what that is used for correct?


----------



## 68MHJCs (Jan 25, 2008)

*Where*

Where do the other screwdriver bits go? How is that clip point knife? I think I would like that. Andshould I disregaurd the reviews that state that the wave pinches alot? I may be just someone who doesnt know how to use it well or it does in fact pinch alot.


----------



## 68MHJCs (Jan 25, 2008)

*Oh no*

I didnt proof read this one sorry for the misques above.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i've been pinched more by needle-nosed pliers than by my LM.... i tend not to use them for the same things, i guess. 
NN tend to slip off the things i use them for more. hate that.... heh

DM


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Cost wise, Big bix stores, Sams Costco, etc may be cheaper, but self serve, sealed packages or search online reatilers, BASS pro, etc.

Service wise any good hunting or outdoors store should have several different ones in a display case... and the name of a rep if you have a problem:thumbsup:


----------



## arc2029 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Agreed with above poster....*

Absolutely DO NOT buy a knockoff (of course, this should be common knowledge by now; I'm sure everyone has a knockoff "horror story").

My knockoff quite literally fell apart after a few months. Bought a Leatherman online (you can usually find a better deal than your local hardware/outdoor store) and never looked back.


----------



## arc2029 (Feb 3, 2009)

*online...*

FYI, I bought mine at 

www.leathermanstore.com.


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 6, 2008)

Leatherman Charge xTI and I love it. I went with the titanium b/c I have stopped carry many of other multitools that were too bulky. Lightweight, easy to open/articulate, never pinches, and supprisingly has a stong "squeeze" to it.


----------



## 68MHJCs (Jan 25, 2008)

*Best of the best...*

Do you think 1 leatherman is better than the other in the full size tools? Or is it just he preference of the buyers need? Core, Wave and Surge. By looking it looks like correct me if wrong but Wave most popular and Core one of the two biggest and strongest then Surge the best? Highest price as well. I dont think I could really lose buying any of these and may get a second down the line just trying to get some input from members who own one already.


----------



## perpetualjon (Jan 30, 2009)

Here's what I wear on my person at all times (even when I go to church!)









My Leatherman has been with me longer than my 10-year marriage. I can't remember how many times it's saved my tush (and those around me) in a pinch. Mine is the original. There are lots of newer versions with improvements. I can't see most of any of them as a bad choice (of the quality brands). Frankly, HAVING one on your person at all times far outweighs choosing the right model. They're all fairly decent compared to being stuck out in the middle of knowhere with nothing but your keys to fix something!!


----------



## 68MHJCs (Jan 25, 2008)

*wow*

I thinkin you dont work at the airport or go through the airport. JK Thats alot of cargo. But if you didnt need it .....it wouldnt be there.


----------



## perpetualjon (Jan 30, 2009)

Yeah, I get made fun of for my "Bat-Belt" a lot --that is until they need a pliers or a flashlight (or someone to light the candles on the birthday cake now that no one smokes)!! Hell, it would be no big deal if men could wear purses!!


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

perpetualjon said:


> Here's what I wear on my person at all times (even when I go to church!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the mini leatherman with your flashlight? I use to carry one but quit because was getting to much stuff in my pockets. Also use to carry the wave until I broke the slotted screwdriver blade. I now carry the original leatherman that I have had for years.

I still have the wave, I wasn't aware of the lifetime warranty. Does that include abuse? Yes it broke because of abuse, I tried using it for prying something. 

That is the one bad thing about a leatherman; I use it when I really should go get the proper tool.

I also highly recommend the leatherman, however you must keep it with you to be of any real value. If you have to go get it you might as well get the proper tool for the job. 

I tried the gerber, I didn't care for it myself although I know people that do. I brought mine back.

We do have a guy at work we call "gun belt" because of all the stuff he has hanging off his belt. (Although I am not far behind) cell phone, leatherman, flashlight and keys off the belt loop.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

perpetualjon said:


> Yeah, I get made fun of for my "Bat-Belt" a lot --that is until they need a pliers or a flashlight (or someone to light the candles on the birthday cake now that no one smokes)!! Hell, it would be no big deal if men could wear purses!!


 
Get in touch with your feminine side and go for it. :laughing:


----------



## perpetualjon (Jan 30, 2009)

brokenknee said:


> Is that the mini leatherman with your flashlight? I use to carry one but quit because was getting to much stuff in my pockets. Also use to carry the wave until I broke the slotted screwdriver blade. I now carry the original leatherman that I have had for years.


Naw, that's the original.



> I still have the wave, I wasn't aware of the lifetime warranty. Does that include abuse? Yes it broke because of abuse, I tried using it for prying something.
> 
> That is the one bad thing about a leatherman; I use it when I really should go get the proper tool.
> 
> I also highly recommend the leatherman, however you must keep it with you to be of any real value. If you have to go get it you might as well get the proper tool for the job.


I actually broke my original Letherman trying to cut some very hard steel cable (well, I dinged the cutters so it was hard to close and open the pliers). I sent the company my broken tool fully expecting a fee for the replacement jaws. I was shocked to get a brand new one in the mail with a nice letter saying basically "Please try and keep from cutting very hard metals since the pliers jaw and cutter are from the same steel alloy and can't be both super hard and still a good pliers material." That was probably after I had the tool for about 4 years!! Now I don't know if they are still that way but I wouldn't be surprised.



> I tried the gerber, I didn't care for it myself although I know people that do. I brought mine back.
> 
> We do have a guy at work we call "gun belt" because of all the stuff he has hanging off his belt. (Although I am not far behind) cell phone, leatherman, flashlight and keys off the belt loop.


I'm always tempted to get a different one -at least one that has rolled edges that don't dig into my hand when I open it up for the pliers but the price is still pretty high for my taste --and the original is still working perfectly well for me...


----------



## johnnydanger (Dec 21, 2008)

I carry a Wave. If I forget to bring it to work I feel lost. 

I too have broken my flat head by trying to pry with it. However I've come to live without it.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

perpetualjon said:


> Naw, that's the original.
> ...


What flashlight do you carry then? Is that a P7?


----------



## perpetualjon (Jan 30, 2009)

Naw, it's made by NEBO but I don't know the model. It runs on 3 AAA batteries, LED illumination and a laser pointer --2 items in one saves me pocket space!! I think it's this one.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

I have a Fenix L2D Q5 for my everyday carry flashlight rated at 200 lumen's. and an EDC P7 rated at 700 lumen's that I use on my bicycle along with my fenix. 

700 lumen's is the same amount of light as a low beam on a car. That one uses one 18650 lithium ion battery.


----------



## rcm5835 (Dec 1, 2008)

In my honest opinion depending on your need I would suggest the skeletool I have worked for LTG for 14 years and have the privelage of owning all the tools and knives but the one that serves me the best is the skeletool the wave, charge, surge, and core are great tools but also have components that you might never use and the the skeletool was put together by calculating data from the warranty dept and the components on the skeletool are the most used not to mention it just looks cool!!!


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey RCM that's about like saying you have a hot new girlfriend......

How about a picture of the skeletool. Haven't seen the new tools since the 2005 Shot Show.


----------



## perpetualjon (Jan 30, 2009)

Hmm, that Skeletool looks pretty interesting! I may just have to give it a try myself...


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

View attachment Flash.pdf

View attachment Flash (2).pdf

View attachment Flash (3).pdf


these are pdfs of the skeletool, I could not figure out how to post pictures online.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Also found this video about the skeletool on youtube. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsN5l9XkDB0&NR=1


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

yeah, it sure looks cool.... and of course well made. but a bit pricey at 60, 70 bux.... knowing me, it'd be that tool i'm chasing the guy down the street for at the yard sale...... oh heck with it, i'll ask the Father's Day Present Penguin for one this year.

DM


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Heyyyy, how did you post that? Is it listed somewhere if the sites FAQ section?


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Never mind, I figured it out. I was trying to upload a pdf image needs to be a jpeg.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

google/skeletool/images/save to disk/post reply (not quick reply)/manage attachments/upload/post

DM


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks, that is a little different than what I did. I will have to try that next time.


----------



## perpetualjon (Jan 30, 2009)

You know, for a little over $60 at Amazon.com, the Skeletool looks pretty darn good (mind you, I'm looking at the Skeletool CX model)


----------



## 68MHJCs (Jan 25, 2008)

*And the winner is...*

WAVE! I purchased the Wave. I first asked for the Core and he brought it out to look at and I thought WOW thats way bigger than I thought I thought pass ok what would I choose next... I guess the Wave and then if not Ill look at the Surge. I was sold on the Wave...Oh yeah first experience with a leatherman he gave me the Core and shortly there after he was getting me a band-aid. It cut my thumb right after opening it up. Sooooooooooo sharpness was not in question with the leatherman. Thank you to all who helped me with the info of the Leatherman. Heres to 25 years of fixing, sawing, screwing and filing.


----------

